# Puppy mill?



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Look closely in the background of the pics.

cute mixed poodle puppies | Avondale | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 32275621

Why. Can't i stay off these sites?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Is. This one of the "Hotel" shots. There is a breeder down here that sells her pups out of a hotel room.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Tryin said:


> Look closely in the background of the pics.


I must be missing something? The price seems stupidly cheap.....


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

eusty said:


> I must be missing something? The price seems stupidly cheap.....



There is a different crate full of different breed pups in the background. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

I've counted 3 crates, 2 i can see have litters in them. The two litters dont appear to be the same litter that is being advertised. Oh, and they are only 5wks old.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Tyrin, I am so confused as to why you keep looking at breeders that have inferior dogs. Go for the great ones!


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh, i am going with a great breeder. I cant stop looking at thesecrazy ads though. It's like a sickness. I did the same thing with the euthanasia list for the county animal shelter. I HAD to check it everyday. I have been good for months, so now, i just have to do the same thing here. It just drives me crazy how people are so nuts. I mean, you are really posting these kinds of pics and nobody notices anything wrong?:stupido2:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

how much does one have to notice if the ad is for "mixed poodle" pups? if that's not a red flag, then i would think the prospective buyer is not concerned about any other issues.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Tryin said:


> Look closely in the background of the pics.
> 
> cute mixed poodle puppies | Avondale | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 32275621
> 
> Why. Can't i stay off these sites?


YIKESSS:afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Tryin said:


> Oh, i am going with a great breeder. I cant stop looking at thesecrazy ads though. It's like a sickness. I did the same thing with the euthanasia list for the county animal shelter. I HAD to check it everyday. I have been good for months, so now, i just have to do the same thing here. It just drives me crazy how people are so nuts. I mean, you are really posting these kinds of pics and nobody notices anything wrong?:stupido2:



Yeah, I had that sickness over the winter, too! I'd look, shake my head. I even called a couple .... Asked about genetic testing. And shook my head when they told me that the results would change from year to year. It is ok, you'll get better and stop looking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

